# Nixon - empty your piggy bank - C130 for sale on e-bay



## bczoom

C-130A HERCULES / 57-3212 / N131EC 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/261029484031

Only $7.5M!


----------



## squerly

Wow, I didn't even know you could buy these things.  How about a group buy?


----------



## FrancSevin

Did anyone alert Buffalo Air?
Their Connie is giving them fits.


----------



## nixon

Wow! 7.5 mil for an A model ! I believe I'll hold off and wait for a lightly used E ,or H


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

lyndon air cargo flys l models up here and almost always has one on charter to uncle sam so the work for it is out there my guess is you can't fly it for revenue because if would fall under a colector military aircraft like the fighters are other wise i would imagine it would have been scarfed up by now


----------



## Catavenger

I get a kick out of that " make low monthly payments."


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i wonder if it was a hoax the ad has been removed


----------



## Catavenger

http://www.aircraftbargains.com/ad/ad4526.asp              Looks like they are sold from time to time.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Catavenger said:


> http://www.aircraftbargains.com/ad/ad4526.asp Looks like they are sold from time to time.


 looks to be the same plane i seen only 1 in those ads that said it wes certified for use in the u.s


----------



## waybomb

I bought it. Need it to fly PV to Europe so I can cruise over there.


----------

